# Lap tray cushion



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone use one of those cushions for the lap with a built in tray on the top of them? We want to get the FiL one for Xmas.

ta


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have only seen them down the side of the settee and never on laps.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have them and they are VERY useful.

Ours came from a National Trust shop, but sorry, I cannot remember which one.

Amazon.UK has a selection of them including “His Lordship” which might be suitable ?


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I do - very useful indeed. Very stable.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Her indoors has one, likes it & uses it a lot. Bought from The Range.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’ve had one for ages, bought it at a jumble sale when we’re still in the UK and I sometimes use it when I want to watch TV and it’s also good if someone is ill in bed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all - very useful


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Depends on the chair he uses Graham but have you looked at butler's trays, especially those that fit either side of the knees. Might be more exceptable to an independent old bugger


----------

